

NSA Officers Sometimes Spy on Love Interests - mxfh
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2013/08/23/nsa-officers-sometimes-spy-on-love-interests/

======
fnayr
“Clearly, any case of noncompliance is unacceptable, but these small numbers
of cases do not change my view that NSA takes significant care to prevent any
abuses and that there is a substantial oversight system in place,” - Dianne
Feinstein. Good choice California.

------
dariusm5
I've always wondered what kind of privacy safeguards are in place for any
organization that holds big data on users.

A few years ago, a Google engineer was fired for spying and accessing accounts
of some teenagers. Google investigated and fired him after one of them
complained.

Here is the article: [http://gawker.com/5637234/gcreep-google-engineer-
stalked-tee...](http://gawker.com/5637234/gcreep-google-engineer-stalked-
teens-spied-on-chats)

